# Just got my Spfx custom vampire mask!!!



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

All i can say is...WOW!
This is a simply amazing mask and the detail is so realistic it's unbelievable .
If you were wondering whats custom about it well it's got a cross burnt into the forehead. It came so quickly aswell .
Thanks so much Rusty
-Josh


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Agreed, WTD...Rusty's work is amazing, and must be even more awesome to see "in the flesh" so to speak.
Not hijacking the thread, but I just wanted to say a quick public "Thankyou" to Rusty as well, as I recently used some pictures of his great and incredibly detailed "Vampire" mask to help fashion the head and face of my new "Dracula Bat" figure.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have a link to the one you got? Congrats on taking the plunge and getting it.


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry terra i don't have any pics up as of yet but i'll probably take some later on and i'll be sure to post them! . This was a big plunge for me and i think it was worth every penny! And to Baron, no worries, it's ok if it's for rusty .


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I was just looking at silicone masks last night (cfx)

can you coment on the wearability?
comfort and heat?
Fit around eyes?

saw a clip on you tube. a guy got one he said was too big. slid down his face.

will you be posting a clip of you wearing it?


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

After getting used to it, (having it on for 10 mins or so) it is very comfortable, you may sweat a bit, but that is kind of expected . May get a little hot, depending on the temperature of the room or the weather. You can wear it for quite long periods of time, depending on how comfortable it is for you in the first place. The fit around the eyes for me is fine, it impairs vision ever so slightly but thats just minor. I put black eye face paint around my eyes to help it blend in a bit, as my skin colour looked a but stupid against the colour of the vampire, and it looks obvious that you're wearing a mask up close. The guy on youtube (KingHuman i'm guessing) is completely biased and i wouldn't go on what he says, and he's just one person anyway. I think spfxmasks are better than cfx because cfx masks are a bit too thin and i don't think they have reinforced mesh (so can easily break) and spfxmasks are way more realistic (with the veining etc..). I highly recommend you take the plunge as they are worth every penny, and could be a great investment for you. I probably will post a video or two in the next few days (username scared75). I'll try and get some pictures up on here ASAP as soon as i can find out how to do it . Cheers


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

Terra said:


> Do you have a link to the one you got? Congrats on taking the plunge and getting it.


SPFXMasks Photo Gallery - Photo 11 of 64 by Rusty Slusser's SPFXMasks - MySpace Photos pretty much that one


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

WoW!!!! 

That is so realistic and super-scary. I saw a few people at Transworld wearing those silicone masks and I was very impressed with how real they look. You are gonna have some* fun* with this guy.


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

Lots of fun!!


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

*Some pics of me wearing my vamp and drinking no particular brand of energy drink *

woooohooooooooo


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I really like the sculpt of cfx's Imp character.

spfx, I really like Sarge. but he is like $800 with eyebrows.


not sure if I like the super realism of a spfx regular head or Imp creature from cfx


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ha ha! You look great! Oh, the pranks you could pull....


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy cow, that's freakin' great!!!!! 

I'd say you made an awesome investment >=)


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

THe cross burn mark is really cool!


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys!! keep them coming!


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> I really like the sculpt of cfx's Imp character.
> 
> spfx, I really like Sarge. but he is like $800 with eyebrows.
> 
> ...


Well then i guess it's up to you!


----------



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW!! That is awesome! Have you worn it out and about yet? HAHA would love to see the looks on peoples places if you were to go into Mc Donalds and order some food. Haha Congrats! How long did you save up for this mask? or did you just get it kinda out of the blue?


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

I've worn it around the house but thats about it. I don't like McDonalds, so won't go there but i can do it somewhere else i guess . I'm only 15 so getting money is hard, i had to save up for about half a year altogether, and still needed money from my parents, lol. I'll keep this for a few months or so and probably sell it so i can get a more realistic one, like the elder or player .


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

Just to let you know everyone, i have a quick youtube vid up, to show you wearing me it, just a little preview. Go to my username 'scared75' and look for it, i only have 4 vids so won't be hard . I will post a video (with better lighting) soon of me putting it on, but for now you'll just have to wait


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Josh, I think that ROCKS!!! You look fabulous, well worth the price, you'll get years and years of use out of that. Love the long black coat, too.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

MHooch said:


> Josh, I think that ROCKS!!! You look fabulous, well worth the price, you'll get years and years of use out of that. Love the long black coat, too.


Agreed..I'm a firm believer in "you get what you pay for" and that's Hollywood Quality stuff right there.

Thanks for posting the pics...You look awesome in that thing!


----------



## 1971Mach351 (Aug 29, 2008)

wakingthedemon im gonna have to disagree and correct you on your comment about kinghuman's video. it was a very fair video, because he said it was his personal opinion about the single mask that he bought. SPFX and CFX are 2 completely different species of silicone masks. CFX is designed around and supposed to function for the pro haunted attraction user. SPFX is designed for its realistic view. Both companies are great companies but personally im gonna go with CFX on this one simply b/c there is more variety and the mask is desgined for what im gonna use it for


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

WakingTheDemon said:


> All i can say is...WOW!
> This is a simply amazing mask and the detail is so realistic it's unbelievable .
> If you were wondering whats custom about it well it's got a cross burnt into the forehead. It came so quickly aswell .
> Thanks so much Rusty
> -Josh


That is one sweet mask! So, how about the totals cost for it -- shipping and all? Does it grab your hair coming on/off?

-Doc


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

1971Mach351 said:


> wakingthedemon im gonna have to disagree and correct you on your comment about kinghuman's video. it was a very fair video, because he said it was his personal opinion about the single mask that he bought. SPFX and CFX are 2 completely different species of silicone masks. CFX is designed around and supposed to function for the pro haunted attraction user. SPFX is designed for its realistic view. Both companies are great companies but personally im gonna go with CFX on this one simply b/c there is more variety and the mask is desgined for what im gonna use it for


Ok, well that's fair enough, i didn't really base my statement on anything just my opinion really.


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

Dr. TerrorEyes said:


> That is one sweet mask! So, how about the totals cost for it -- shipping and all? Does it grab your hair coming on/off?
> 
> -Doc


The cost for the mask was $485 + $60 shipping, and was on special offer, otherwise i probably wouldn't have gotten it. I have very long hair for a guy, i have to tie my hair back to put it on, and it's not really an issue the mask grabbing your hair, it does a bit but it's not painful or anything .


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

By the way guys as sad as it is, i might be selling this mask, as i really need the money, i know i only just got it, and this is the last thing i want to sell but desperate times call for desperate measures . So if there is enough demand for this then i may well be putting it up on ebay. It's still only a maybe though. So let me know guys.


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Josh, I think that ROCKS!!! You look fabulous, well worth the price, you'll get years and years of use out of that. Love the long black coat, too.


Thanks MHooch , the coat is by Criminal Damage if you're interested . Worth every penny if not more if you ask me


----------

